# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  RoAM (Robotic Assisted Mobility), California Institute of Technology, Pasadena, California, USA

## Airicist

roam.caltech.edu

----------


## Airicist

RoAM: Robotic Assisted Mobility

Published on Aug 19, 2019




> A new research effort at Caltech aims to help people walk again by combining exoskeletons with spinal stimulation.  
> 
> This initiative, dubbed RoAM (Robotic Assisted Mobility), combines the research of two Caltech roboticists: Aaron Ames, who creates the algorithms that enable walking by bipedal robots and translates these to govern the motion of exoskeletons and prostheses; and Joel Burdick, whose transcutaneous spinal implants have already helped paraplegics in clinical trials to recover some leg function and, crucially, torso control.
> 
> Support for the initiative comes from Wandercraft, the Zeitlin Family Discovery Fund, and the Caltech Mechanical and Civil Engineering Big Idea Fund.

----------

